#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: نصب نشدن ویندوز روی لپ تاپ Asus k555d

## alibahman47

درود
موقع نصب کردن ویندوز روی این لپ تاپ Asus k555d اخطار های زیر رو میدهد : 









مشکل از کجاست ؟



فرستاده شده از SM-J510F

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## masood789

دیسک ویندوز مشکل داره قسمتی از فایل هارو نمیتونه نصب کنه، به همین دلیل ست آپ کنسل میشه. با dvd دیگه تست کنید .

اگر کار شما این هست حتما یک فلش بوت برای نصب ویندوز درست کنید و از روی فلش نصب کنید . مزیت سرعت بالاتر هست و اینکه دیسک نیست تا بخواد مثل الان خراب بشه . اما ممکنه همه مادربورد ها ، بوت فلش رو ساپورت نکنند

----------

*alibahman47*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
مجددا سی دی نصب ویندوز رو قرار داده و تا مرحله پارتیشن بندی جلو برید .اگر از قبل هارد رو پارتیشن بندی کردید تمامی پارتیشن ها رو حذف کرده و سپس کلید های SHIFT+F10  رو فشار دهید .در صفحه CMD یا همون COMMAND PROMPT باز شده به ترتیب دستورات زیر رو اجرا کنید .
1- DISK PART
2-LIST DISK 
3- SELECT DISK 0
4-CLEAN
5- EXIT
6-EXIT
مجددا به صفحه پارتیشن بندی بر می گردید و می توانید نصب رو ادامه بدید.
موفق باشید

----------

*alibahman47*,*mohsen zmr*,*NPTiak*

----------


## alibahman47

با تشکر از دوستان و راهنمایی هاشون مشکل حل شد.

فرستاده شده از SM-J510F

----------

*cybernova*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## fifafc

> با تشکر از دوستان و راهنمایی هاشون مشکل حل شد.
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-J510F


سلام با کدوم راهنمایی مشکل حل شد؟

----------


## arashshr

با سلام و با توجه به مشکلی که مطرح شد دوستان راههای متعددی رو پیشنهاد دادند. طبق تجربه ای که من طی 8 سال استفاده از ویندوز سون داشتم مشکل فوق فقط و فقط اشکال داشتن ابزارهای نصب ویندوز رو شامل میشه که امکان داره از DVD نصب ویندوز، درایو نوری، و اگه از طریق فلش مموری داره نصب میشه مشکل از فایلهای موجود بخصوص فایل لود درایوهای هارد دیسک می باشد. تو درایوهای نوری لپ تاپها(و درایوهای اکسترنال) قدرت و سرعت ریدر و رایتر تقریبا نصف درایوهای نوری کامپیوتر هست. پس دلیل نمیشه که چون DVD روی کامپیوتر کار می کنه حتما روی لپ تاپ هم جواب بده. 
پس با این حساب سعی کنید برای نصب ویندوز روی لپ تاپ از DVD هایی استفاده کنید که از نظر سلامت هیچ شکی بهشون ندارید. البته  من چندین سال هست که از طریق ویندوز مجازی ویندوز نصب می کنم و بالطبع این مشکل رو خیلی وقته که ندیدم. پیشنهاد می کنم کسانی که زیاد با نصب ویندوز سرکار دارند همین راه رو امتحان کنند.

----------

*fifafc*

----------


## fifafc

> با سلام و با توجه به مشکلی که مطرح شد دوستان راههای متعددی رو پیشنهاد دادند. طبق تجربه ای که من طی 8 سال استفاده از ویندوز سون داشتم مشکل فوق فقط و فقط اشکال داشتن ابزارهای نصب ویندوز رو شامل میشه که امکان داره از DVD نصب ویندوز، درایو نوری، و اگه از طریق فلش مموری داره نصب میشه مشکل از فایلهای موجود بخصوص فایل لود درایوهای هارد دیسک می باشد. تو درایوهای نوری لپ تاپها(و درایوهای اکسترنال) قدرت و سرعت ریدر و رایتر تقریبا نصف درایوهای نوری کامپیوتر هست. پس دلیل نمیشه که چون DVD روی کامپیوتر کار می کنه حتما روی لپ تاپ هم جواب بده. 
> پس با این حساب سعی کنید برای نصب ویندوز روی لپ تاپ از DVD هایی استفاده کنید که از نظر سلامت هیچ شکی بهشون ندارید. البته  من چندین سال هست که از طریق ویندوز مجازی ویندوز نصب می کنم و بالطبع این مشکل رو خیلی وقته که ندیدم. پیشنهاد می کنم کسانی که زیاد با نصب ویندوز سرکار دارند همین راه رو امتحان کنند.


سلام لطفا آموزش نصب ویندوز از طریق ویندوز مجازی بزارید.ممنون.

----------

